# No.9 Changkat Rajan Chulan, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, January 2017



## HughieD (Jan 17, 2017)

*1. The History*
Again like my previous report can’t find anything about this abandoned houses whatsoever which is strange for this fine colonial house.

*2. The Explore*
Managed to spot this place on one of my Google Maps searches. Again just a stone’s throw from where I was staying. This place looked like a fantastic old pad. However there was a high fence all around it. There was a place where you could squeeze through and pull yourself up but unfortunately was on the busy main Changkat Raja Chulan. Across the road were some security guards looking after a tower block entrance so in the end gave up. Shame as the place looked ace. Enough externals for a report and I’ve tacked on another empty place I found just up the hill from here.

*3. The Pictures:*

Posh gate-posts hint at a fine house:


img0048 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And that is the case. That is some entrance:

img0033 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It’s a fair sized place:


img0031 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0032 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0052 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And it’s got some posh drain-pipes:


img0054 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of the out-buildings:


img0056 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Looks like the tree has taken out part of the back wall:


img0030 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The over-grown roof terrace:


img0047 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0029 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One last gaze:


img0034 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up the hill is this interesting place. Another no-go as there was alive-in lodge guard.


img0042 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0035 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Looks a bit like 1930s architecture:

img0041 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0036 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0040 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And this old water tower(?):


img0039bw ps by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 17, 2017)

The first house looks like a colonial house, possibly a member of civil service stayed there. The second house has hints of British Army married personnel housing. When my dad was stationed in Singapore we stayed at a house with similar looking balconies. Nice photos.


----------



## krela (Jan 18, 2017)

Some impressive buildings there, thanks Hughie.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 18, 2017)

Cheers guys. This would be some restoration project. Guessing the land will be worth more cleared and high-rise built on it.


----------

